
Automatic Portrait Segmentation for Image Stylization [pdf] - minimaxir
http://www.cse.cuhk.edu.hk/leojia/papers/portrait_eg16.pdf
======
Scene_Cast2
I found a more general paper [1] just this morning. Haven't had the chance to
properly read it, but it might be relevant here.

Apparently algorithmic rotoscoping (making a mask for separate object(s) in a
scene) is called "segmentation" in academia.

[1]
[http://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~jonlong/long_shelhamer_fcn....](http://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~jonlong/long_shelhamer_fcn.pdf)

~~~
dharma1
That's the often cited paper on fully convolutional networks for semantic
segmentation.

The differences in this paper were the face specific features

------
Animats
Many of the input pictures look like they were constructed from stock
backgrounds. The one with the Golden Gate Bridge from the Marin headlands, for
example. That was taken from here[1], but the fence isn't in the picture.
Either the model was standing on something to gain height, or was added later.
So the algorithm is sometimes just undoing compositing.

[https://goo.gl/maps/XxnVEo7k1LF2](https://goo.gl/maps/XxnVEo7k1LF2)

------
rememberlenny
This is fascinating.

How does a study from something like this get into a filter in photoshop? Can
anyone implement the features or is it understood to be copy written by the
academic journal authors?

~~~
Chris2048
Hmm, there are a few interesting things not in photoshop et-al. For a while
now, I've been wondering if some kind of "code bounty" site exists where
suggestions on new pieces of software are given, and efforts combined. Even on
HN, you often see people say "I'm working on this/something.." in regards to
articles - A collaboration and quasi "ShowHN" site would be good.

Actually, there _was_ something called upboat.us, but I think that closed...

